# George Russell Aromatic Ginger Ale Brooklyn



## Picklejar (Dec 26, 2011)

This is a fun bottle, unique 8 panel ginger ale. Any NY collectors have any info on this one? Internet is spotty at best on this particular bottle. I was so jazzed when I saw this one in the NY/NJ lot that I got. Thanks for looking, enjoy!--Joe

 GEORGE
 RUSSELL
 AROMATIC
 GINGER
 ALE
 369 JAY ST.
 NEAR WILLOUGHBY
 BROOKLYN


----------



## Picklejar (Dec 26, 2011)

keep going.


----------



## Picklejar (Dec 26, 2011)

done.


----------



## NyDigger1 (May 21, 2012)

I know this is an old post but is it for sale?

 Thanks,
 Mike


----------



## epackage (May 21, 2012)

Best bet is to email these guys Mike, sometimes they haven't been here in months, years even.Pickle hasn't logged in in 4 months..

 Is my Boyle on it's way?


----------

